# skullflower ans splintered = dark experimental rock anyone?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Two brittish band in the same league, splintered is a darker than skullflower less know, less prolific i got all there material.Skullflower some album i like other i hate, early skullflower more ''easy'' to get into :xaman, last shot at heaven(my favorite), third gatekeeper(there classical).

Splintered noumena is probably the best, following by splintered split whit rlw, judas cradle sounded swans-y(nyc experimental band),not my favorite but my introduction to the band.

If you like skullflower and splintered, you should try Caspar brotzman the cd home.

P.s if you want an accessible skullflower in late era try the one of tumult record called exquisite f boredom. it very reminescent of terry Riley works. kinda repetitive but interresting progression in the movement just like there argon record.

*Im terribly sorry i post this in the wrong section, i ment it to be in the non-classical section oops!!! i tried to delete the post , this will probably happen anyway, that ok.*


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I've listened years ago Third Gatekeeper, after someone said it was similar to the guitar works of Caspar Brotzman. Frankly I don't remember a lot of the music, except that it was very heavy stuff, that deserves to be more well known. Never heard of Splintered.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Chrome is an "older" band, but I've always found them "dark". I added the Chrome Box (five albums compiled in a black box, 1982) to my collection years ago, and it still serves me well when in that special mood that no one else can quite fill.









Studio albums included in the Chrome Box
Alien Soundtracks (1977)
Half Machine Lip Moves (1979)
Red Exposure (1980)
Blood on the Moon (1981)
3rd from the Sun (1982)


----------

